# Mrs Inor's buying us drinks!



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

So I was browsing through some old threads today and came across the one when Denton and RPD became moderators and happened to see the following post...




MrsInor said:


> Drinks are on the new moderators.


I'll have a vodka and redbull please with a splash of grenadine.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I need more rum.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Probably not a wise move on the Inor's...


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

haha You forgot me but I only serve shots of red chili pepper Horilka


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I could go for some more ice...


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> haha You forgot me but I only serve shots of red chili pepper Horilka


I didn't forget you but you didn't actually say the drinks were on the mods. But... now that you've brought it up.... bring it on girl. I'll take your red chili pepper Horilka! *flex*


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Red Bull and Jäger plz.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm on The Barley Pop now, but I could hang with the best of them with Jager and Hot Stuff.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Keel Haul Him 'Till He's Sober


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Ok I'm wearing a silly Cleopatra costume, now I REALLY need a drink lol


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> Ok I'm wearing a silly Cleopatra costume, now I REALLY need a drink lol


Picture or it didn't happen!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Ok I'm wearing a silly Cleopatra costume, now I REALLY need a drink lol


Me too but mine's not silly...


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Me too but mine's not silly...


Picture or it didn't happen!!!!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> Picture or it didn't happen!


haha Not prepper forum-friendly


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Haven't decided what to drink, but I will be having one or two tonight.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> haha Not prepper forum-friendly


You can pm me


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

Well i don't drink but i'll help you finish cheeses!!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Salute!!! Rice Paddy Daddy and Denton are two of my favorites!


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Kahlan, I'm glad you don't know the history of Cleopatra. It's a really sad story. Have the drink and maybe even let the kids have a little fun....


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Okay, drinks on me. I will make up a triple batch of Auntie's Moonshine. It will be ready about New Year's.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Mrs Inor just served me a very nice bottle of Bell's Two Hearted Ale. Salute!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> Mrs Inor just served me a very nice bottle of Bell's Two Hearted Ale. Salute!


Life is good!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Life is good!


Indeed sir, especially after today's flight... (I am trying to piece together a missive about my flight home today, but do not even know how to begin. This one was a doozie.)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> Indeed sir, especially after today's flight... (I am trying to piece together a missive about my flight home today, but do not even know how to begin. This one was a doozie.)


Lets hear it...I'm just waiting for trick-or-treaters! HaHaHa!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

We had a total of sixteen little looters here. Including one who was taller than me - he got one tootsie roll - with me saying "You have got to be kidding me". What pissed me off was the family across the street - sent their three kids out to "loot" and kept their lights off.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

It really does get out of hand. We had 400+ looters and very few of them had manors.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> It really does get out of hand. We had 400+ looters and very few of them had manors.


Were they bussing them in?


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> Were they bussing them in?


Yes straight out of the ghetto. Our little community of private streets and homes close together has become prime pickings for tricker treaters.


----------

